# [solved (sorta)] efifb and nvidia

## strider1551

For the first time in years, I'm finding myself out of my depths with getting Gentoo installed, and after a day-and-a-half I'm giving up and looking for some help.

I just bought a new laptop (Sager NP8278­S) and for the first time ever have encountered UEFI. To get everything installed, I followed a blog post which helped greatly. I had the basics installed and working, installed xorg-server, openbox, and relevant items, fired up startx... and got a blank screen with a little "_" in the top left corner. I have tried both nvidia and nouveau drivers to the same result. And so my headache begins. Like I said, I'm out of my depths here. Never knew anything about EFI, normally don't use a framebuffer at all (because being at a tty terminal is rare for me), and for years have installed the nvidia-drivers and had things just plain work. So hopefully the answer is something simply and stupid that I haven't learned yet, but I spent all day yesterday trying different things to no avail. Interestingly, I know that xorg and openbox are working, because I had openbox touch a file as part of it's autostart script and indeed it does... I just can't see anything.

I do have two graphics cards, but I don't care about making an Optimus setup work (especially right now). I am perfectly fine with running everything through the nvidia card and having no meaningful battery life.

```
# lspci |grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104M [GeForce GTX 870M] (rev a1)

```

I cannot set UEFI to a legacy mode or anything like that. Thankfully I could set secureboot to off, but that's about the only significant option in the whole menu.

Things I have tried

1. Removing efifb, with and without nouveau and kms.

Apparently this is a really bad idea. If I remove efifb, I can no longer see even the kernel bootup and a console.

2. efifb, plus either nouveau or nvidia, no Xorg config

Xorg doesn't like this, and can't find any devices or screens. I believe it's because the two graphic cards gets it confused.

3. efifb, plus either nouveau or nvidia, simple Xorg config

Closest I have gotten. This is the case where Xorg and openbox startup, but I can't see anything. Here's the details with the nvidia driver:

```
# cat /home/strider1551/.xinitrc 

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session openbox-session

```

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Device "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "intel"

    Driver "modesetting"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "intel"

    Device "intel"

EndSection

```

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    90.971] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[    90.971] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    90.971] Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    90.971] Current Operating System: Linux kajar 3.12.13-gentoo #10 SMP Fri May 9 18:08:55 EDT 2014 x86_64

[    90.971] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/sdc3 nomodeset gfxpayload=vga=normal

[    90.971] Build Date: 09 May 2014  12:26:16PM

[    90.971]  

[    90.971] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    90.972]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    90.972] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    90.972] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May  9 23:23:59 2014

[    90.972] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    90.972] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    90.972] (==) ServerLayout "layout"

[    90.972] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)

[    90.972] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    90.973] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[    90.973] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    90.973] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[    90.973] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    90.973] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    90.973] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    90.973] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    90.973]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    90.973] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    90.973]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    90.973] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    90.973]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    90.973] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    90.973]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    90.973]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    90.973] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    90.973]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    90.973]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    90.973] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    90.973] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    90.973] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    90.973] (II) Loader magic: 0x806c60

[    90.973] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    90.973]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    90.973]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[    90.973]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[    90.973]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    90.974] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1558:7481 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    90.974] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1199:1558:7481 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    90.974] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    90.974] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    90.974] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension Present

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    90.975] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    90.975] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    90.976] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    91.070] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    91.070]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    91.070]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    91.070] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  337.19  Tue Apr 29 19:48:33 PDT 2014

[    91.070] Loading extension GLX

[    91.070] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    91.072] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    91.081] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    91.081]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    91.081]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    91.081] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    91.086] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    91.087] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    91.087]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.8.1

[    91.087]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    91.087]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[    91.087] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  337.19  Tue Apr 29 19:22:36 PDT 2014

[    91.087] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    91.087] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    91.087] (--) using VT number 7

[    91.091] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    91.091] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    91.091] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    91.093] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    91.093]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    91.093]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    91.093] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[    91.093] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    91.093] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    91.093] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    91.095] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    91.095]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    91.095]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    91.095] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    91.095] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    91.095] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    91.096] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    91.096] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[    91.096] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    91.096] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    91.096] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    91.096] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    91.096] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    91.096] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    91.332] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 870M (GK104) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    91.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 6291456 kBytes

[    91.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.04.f8.02.06

[    91.332] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    91.332] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GTX 870M at PCI:1:0:0

[    91.332] (--) NVIDIA(0):     none

[    91.333] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[    91.333] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

[    91.333] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[    91.333] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[    91.333] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[    91.333] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    91.333] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[    91.333] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[    91.335] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"

[    91.343] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[    91.343] Loading extension NV-GLX

[    91.347] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    91.347] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[    91.347] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    91.347] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    91.347] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    91.347] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    91.347] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    91.347] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    91.347] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    91.347] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[    91.347] (--) RandR disabled

[    91.350] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    91.389] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    91.389] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    91.389] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    91.389] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    91.391] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    91.391]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[    91.391]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    91.391]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[    91.391] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    91.391] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    91.391] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    91.391] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    91.391] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    91.391] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    91.391] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[    91.391] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    91.391] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    91.391] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    91.391] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    91.404] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    91.404] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    91.404] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    91.404] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    91.404] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    91.404] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    91.404] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    91.404] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    91.404] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    91.404] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    91.404] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    91.404] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    91.404] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    91.404] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    91.404] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    91.404] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    91.404] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    91.404] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    91.404] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    91.404] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    91.404] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    91.404] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    91.404] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    91.404] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    91.404] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    91.404] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    91.404] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    91.404] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    91.404] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    91.404] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    91.404] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    91.404] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[    91.404] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    91.404] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    91.405] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[    91.405] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    91.405] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    91.405] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    91.405] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    91.405] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Using mtdev for this device

[    91.405] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    91.405] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    91.405] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

[    91.405] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute multitouch axes

[    91.405] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

[    91.405] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

[    91.405] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

[    91.405] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    91.405] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    91.405] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input10/event5"

[    91.405] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 10)

[    91.405] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

[    91.405] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    91.405] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    91.405] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    91.405] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    91.405] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    91.405] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    91.405] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    98.587] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Close

[    98.587] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.587] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[    98.587] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.587] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[    98.587] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.587] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    98.587] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.587] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[    98.587] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    98.604] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0

[    98.604] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```

Quite obviously, the following lines seem to indicate a problem:

 *Quote:*   

> [    91.096] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting 
> 
> [    91.096] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory 
> 
> [    91.096] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section 
> ...

 

---

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated. I suspect the problem is efifb because that is the new thing I have never worked with before. This page makes it sound like efifb should hand-over to nouveau, but I don't think that actually happens ("dmesg |grep fb0" only gives mention of efifb).

As I'm writing this, I realized I never tried removing efifb and having intel i915 builtin (because shamefully I didn't even realize there was an integrated graphics card alongside the nvidia for quite some time). I'm going to go and try that, while praying that it will fix everything and this post can be a guiding light for some other poor soul... but I'm skeptical at this point. Any help or explanation still greatly appreciated. As you can see, at this point I don't really know what I'm doing or what's ultimately the problem... just trying semi-random things.Last edited by strider1551 on Sat May 10, 2014 1:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## strider1551

Closer, but still no joy.

4. no efifb, i915 with kms, nvidia

I can see the kernel bootup and console, which is actually spectacular news. I had thought my problem was with efifb and that I had no way around it, but now I do. Firing up startx was also slightly better. I have a black screen with the "_" character for a moment, then the screen blanks like it is switching to nvidia only to give me a black screen, this time with no "_" character... so something new. This time the Xorg log is:

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[  1659.029] 

X.Org X Server 1.15.0

Release Date: 2013-12-27

[  1659.031] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1659.031] Build Operating System: Linux 3.12.13-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  1659.032] Current Operating System: Linux kajar 3.12.13-gentoo #12 SMP Sat May 10 08:03:43 EDT 2014 x86_64

[  1659.032] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/sdc3

[  1659.034] Build Date: 09 May 2014  12:26:16PM

[  1659.034]  

[  1659.035] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[  1659.037]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1659.037] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1659.040] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat May 10 08:32:22 2014

[  1659.041] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1659.041] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1659.041] (==) ServerLayout "layout"

[  1659.041] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)

[  1659.041] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1659.041] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[  1659.041] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1659.041] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[  1659.041] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1659.041] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1659.041] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  1659.041] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1659.042]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1659.042] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1659.042]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1659.042] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1659.042]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1659.042] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  1659.042]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1659.042]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  1659.042] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  1659.042]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1659.042]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  1659.042] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  1659.042] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  1659.042] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1659.042] (II) Loader magic: 0x806c60

[  1659.042] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1659.042]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1659.042]    X.Org Video Driver: 15.0

[  1659.042]    X.Org XInput driver : 20.0

[  1659.042]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[  1659.042] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  1659.043] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1558:7481 rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[  1659.043] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:1199:1558:7481 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  1659.044] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1659.044] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1659.045] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1659.046] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1659.046] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1659.047] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1659.048] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1659.048] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1659.049] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1659.050] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1659.051] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1659.051] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1659.052] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1659.053] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1659.053] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1659.054] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1659.055] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1659.055] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  1659.056] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  1659.057] Initializing built-in extension Present

[  1659.057] Initializing built-in extension DRI3

[  1659.058] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  1659.059] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  1659.059] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1659.060] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1659.061] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  1659.062] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  1659.062] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  1659.062] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1659.062] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1659.070] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1659.070]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1659.070]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1659.070] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  337.19  Tue Apr 29 19:48:33 PDT 2014

[  1659.071] Loading extension GLX

[  1659.071] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  1659.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  1659.071] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  1659.071]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1659.071]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1659.071] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[  1659.071] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[  1659.071] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1659.071]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 0.8.1

[  1659.071]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1659.071]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 15.0

[  1659.071] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  337.19  Tue Apr 29 19:22:36 PDT 2014

[  1659.071] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  1659.071] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[  1659.072] (--) using VT number 7

[  1659.076] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1659.076] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1659.076] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1659.076] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1659.076]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1659.076]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1659.076] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[  1659.076] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  1659.076] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  1659.076] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  1659.076] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1659.076]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1659.076]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1659.076] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  1659.076] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  1659.076] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  1659.076] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[  1659.076] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[  1659.076] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[  1659.076] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[  1659.076] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  1659.076] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1659.076] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  1659.076] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1659.076] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  1659.077] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[  1659.306] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 870M (GK104) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  1659.306] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 6291456 kBytes

[  1659.306] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.04.f8.02.06

[  1659.306] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  1659.306] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GTX 870M at PCI:1:0:0

[  1659.306] (--) NVIDIA(0):     none

[  1659.306] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[  1659.306] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "NULL"

[  1659.306] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[  1659.306] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[  1659.306] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[  1659.306] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1659.306] (==) modesetting(G0): RGB weight 888

[  1659.306] (==) modesetting(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1659.306] (II) modesetting(G0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[  1659.307] (II) modesetting(G0): Output eDP-1-0 has no monitor section

[  1659.323] (II) modesetting(G0): Output VGA-1-0 has no monitor section

[  1659.323] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-1-0 has no monitor section

[  1659.323] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1-0 has no monitor section

[  1659.323] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-1-1 has no monitor section

[  1659.323] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1-1 has no monitor section

[  1659.323] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-1-2 has no monitor section

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1-2 has no monitor section

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output eDP-1-0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer: CMO  Model: 1720  Serial#: 0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Year: 2011  Week: 2

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID Version: 1.4

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital Display Input

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): 6 bits per channel

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital interface is undefined

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 21

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.610

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 140.5 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 215 mm

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1972  h_sync_end 2007 h_blank_end 2094 h_border: 0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1089 v_blanking: 1118 v_border: 0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 92.5 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 215 mm

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1111 v_border: 0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):  HC9GK�173HGE

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Unknown vendor-specific block 0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID (in hex):

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    00ffffffffffff000daf201700000000

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    021501049026157802ed95a3544c9c26

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    0f505400000001010101010101010101

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    010101010101e13680ae703826403423

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    36007ed71000001a1d2480a070381f40

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    302035007ed71000001a000000fe0048

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    4339474b803137334847450a00000000

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0):    000041319e0000000002010a202000f3

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1-0

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  140.49  1920 1972 2007 2094  1080 1083 1089 1118 +hsync -vsync (67.1 kHz eP)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1920x1080"x40.0   92.45  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 +hsync -vsync (44.4 kHz e)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[  1659.324] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[  1659.325] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[  1659.325] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[  1659.341] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output VGA-1-0

[  1659.341] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1-0

[  1659.341] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1-0

[  1659.341] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1-1

[  1659.341] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1-1

[  1659.341] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1-2

[  1659.342] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1-2

[  1659.342] (II) modesetting(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  1659.342] (==) modesetting(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  1659.342] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1659.342] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1659.342] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1659.342] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1659.342]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.0.0

[  1659.342]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1659.342] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[  1659.342] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[  1659.342] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[  1659.342] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1659.342]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 1.1.0

[  1659.342]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1659.342] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1659.342] (==) modesetting(G0): Backing store enabled

[  1659.342] (==) modesetting(G0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1659.342] (II) modesetting(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  1659.342] (==) modesetting(G0): DPMS enabled

[  1661.568] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[  1661.568] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  1661.569] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"

[  1661.577] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[  1661.577] Loading extension NV-GLX

[  1661.581] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  1661.581] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled

[  1661.581] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1661.581] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  1661.581] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  1661.581] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  1661.581] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1661.581] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  1661.581] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  1661.581] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[  1661.581] (--) RandR disabled

[  1661.585] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  1661.585] (II) modesetting(G0): Damage tracking initialized

[  1661.606] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[  1661.606] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1661.606] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1661.606] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1661.606] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1661.606]    compiled for 1.15.0, module version = 2.8.2

[  1661.606]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1661.606]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 20.0

[  1661.606] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1661.606] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1661.606] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1661.606] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  1661.606] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  1661.606] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1661.606] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[  1661.606] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  1661.606] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1661.606] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  1661.606] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1661.618] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[  1661.618] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1661.618] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  1661.618] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  1661.618] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  1661.618] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  1661.618] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  1661.618] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  1661.618] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input5/event5"

[  1661.618] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  1661.618] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1661.618] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  1661.618] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1661.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[  1661.619] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1661.619] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  1661.619] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  1661.619] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  1661.619] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  1661.619] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  1661.619] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  1661.619] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:46/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input4/event4"

[  1661.619] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1661.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  1661.619] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1661.619] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  1661.619] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1661.619] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  1661.619] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  1661.619] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  1661.619] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1661.619] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  1661.619] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1661.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[  1661.619] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  1661.619] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  1661.619] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1661.619] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1661.619] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  1661.619] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  1661.619] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1661.619] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[  1661.619] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[  1661.619] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1661.619] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[  1661.619] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  1661.619] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1661.620] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  1661.620] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event6)

[  1661.620] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1661.620] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  1661.620] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1661.620] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1661.620] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1661.620] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input6/event6"

[  1661.620] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 11)

[  1661.620] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1661.620] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[  1661.620] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1661.620] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event7)

[  1661.620] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  1661.620] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[  1661.620] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  1661.620] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[  1661.620] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Using mtdev for this device

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute axes

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute multitouch axes

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found x and y absolute axes

[  1661.620] (--) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Found absolute touchpad.

[  1661.620] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Configuring as touchpad

[  1661.620] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1661.620] (**) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1661.620] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input12/event7"

[  1661.620] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 12)

[  1661.620] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: initialized for absolute axes.

[  1661.620] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1661.620] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1661.620] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1661.620] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1661.620] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1661.620] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  1661.620] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  1669.570] (II) evdev: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Close

[  1669.571] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1669.571] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  1669.571] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1669.571] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[  1669.571] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1669.571] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[  1669.571] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1669.571] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[  1669.571] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1669.571] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Close

[  1669.571] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1669.571] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[  1669.571] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1669.586] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0

[  1669.586] (EE) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.
```

Very exciting to see that modesetting is returning a lot of info about the screen resolutions and whatnot... but looks like nvidia doesn't know all that?

----------

## strider1551

Moderate success! I have a working X now!

I decided to do startx with no xorg.conf, and stuff works. As near as I can tell it's running off of the intel card and not the nvidia, but I at least have a working X. Not sure why the nvidia driver doesn't want to work, but hopefully I can figure things out from here (starting with going back to nouveau and seeing if it will automagically work). Thanks all for listening as I talked out the problem. If anyone knows something obvious about switching it to the nvidia card, would still love to hear.

So to summarize for future readers: switch from efifb to i915 (the intel framebuffer), make sure that make.conf has VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel modesetting", and don't create a xorg.conf. All that got me at least to the point of a working X, albeit running on the intel card and not nvidia.

----------

